# Having problems, need answers



## mlw82178 (Sep 29, 2011)

I am hoping to get some answers from other people, to help "arm" myself with as much info as possible before seeing a doctor for all my problems. I don't have faith in the medical system. In the past few years, my acid reflux as gotten progressively worse. It is now to the point where I wake up with it and tend to have it all day. Just the nasty burning sensation in my throat. I have taken every type of medicine I can by OTC and none of it seems to work for long. To get through the day I have to take anywhere from 4 to 8 max strength zantac (150mg) along with the Omeprazole delayed released capsules (20mg), usually 2 of those a day. As far as actual pain, its a very sharp stabbing pain right below my chest bone that can radiate throughout my stomach and even to under my left rib area, having me believe at one point that it was a gall bladder problem. They say my gall bladder is ok, and I have no "bleeding ulcers" but other than that they haven't been able to give me any answers. Was just wondering if anyone else has ever had these problems. After seeing a doctor for female problems and being told that they are "not that big of a deal" I am really starting to wonder if all this is in my head and something that I will just have to deal with for the rest of my life. I am only 33 and can't believe I may have to deal with this for the rest of my life.Thanks for any help anyone may be able to give me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

mlw82178 said:


> I am hoping to get some answers from other people, to help "arm" myself with as much info as possible before seeing a doctor for all my problems. I don't have faith in the medical system. In the past few years, my acid reflux as gotten progressively worse. It is now to the point where I wake up with it and tend to have it all day. Just the nasty burning sensation in my throat. I have taken every type of medicine I can by OTC and none of it seems to work for long. To get through the day I have to take anywhere from 4 to 8 max strength zantac (150mg) along with the Omeprazole delayed released capsules (20mg), usually 2 of those a day. As far as actual pain, its a very sharp stabbing pain right below my chest bone that can radiate throughout my stomach and even to under my left rib area, having me believe at one point that it was a gall bladder problem. They say my gall bladder is ok, and I have no "bleeding ulcers" but other than that they haven't been able to give me any answers. Was just wondering if anyone else has ever had these problems. After seeing a doctor for female problems and being told that they are "not that big of a deal" I am really starting to wonder if all this is in my head and something that I will just have to deal with for the rest of my life. I am only 33 and can't believe I may have to deal with this for the rest of my life.Thanks for any help anyone may be able to give me.


See a GI doctor and read the recommended diet for acid reflex; if you haven't done so already. I'm new (today) to these boards as I've recently been diagnosed with IBS, but I've had GERD for over 15 years. What you speak of sounds all to familiar. I take Zegerid 40mg/day prior to breakfast (thisi s a prescribed, not the OTC version) and follow the GERD diet. The best of luck to you. I know, it's terrible!!!


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I had a 25 year case of slowly worsening indigestion that increased in intensity once IBS D developed. Eventually it was day long burning. About the time that I started to reflux I began taking a flavonoid supplement for my cholesterol. It turns out it also has real anti-inflammatory effects. within 6 weeks the burning stopped, even casual indigestion disappeared, and I never refluxed again. That was in 1998. By the end of 1999 my D was also under good control. No prescriptions, no doctors offices.Mark


----------

